# Reliable used car dealer new Coimbra



## nickreeves (Dec 30, 2017)

My wife and I have just moved to Vila Nova de Poiares near Coimbra. We need to buy a second hand car as our UK developed significant mechanical issues on the way down, which are not worth fixing given its age and condition.

Reading the posts online it seems that finding a reliable car dealer is the best bet for a newcomer such as myself. Does anyone have any suggestions or recommended ways to identify a reliable local car dealer.

Thanks


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Maybe some to be found on standvirtual.pt ? That site will be a good guide to prices. Portuguese mechanics may be able to revive your UK car for less than you expect - worth getting some local quotes.


----------



## nickreeves (Dec 30, 2017)

MrBife said:


> Maybe some to be found on standvirtual.pt ? That site will be a good guide to prices. Portuguese mechanics may be able to revive your UK car for less than you expect - worth getting some local quotes.


Thanks for the suggestion. I have had a look in standvirtual.pt and so have a basic idea of prices. The problem is who can I trust with the money.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

DO NOT, under any circumstances go anywhere near Seven Sport Motors in Condeixa a Nova near Coimbra because they're absolute skellums & will tuck you up like a kipper if given half a chance........ They're as bent as a nine bob note!


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

nickreeves said:


> The problem is who can I trust with the money.


None of them, of course. Don't pay in advance, keep your wits about you. Check carefully, look through all the paperwork (with someone Portuguese speaking). Get an independent mechanic to check the car before you decide. Act the innocent foreigner and insist you do things your way. Assume they are total crooks from the start and allow them to slowly impress you otherwise. Don't pay in advance.

Remember that many cars on stands are just displayed on behalf of their actual owners and the 'salesman' actually knows nothing at all about the history - ask to see all the old inspection certificates (MOT) to see if the Kilometers are correct (clocking is very common).

Remember that they will offer a 'warranty' but will try every trick to avoid paying out on it if there is any need to.

Lastly - Don't pay in advance. There are some good cars out there if you keep your wits about you.


----------



## Naaling (Apr 9, 2015)

The words "reliable" and "used car salesman" should never be used in the same sentence!


----------

